# I broke two cardinal rules today.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I had some time this morning to spend testing some new ITX shot, shot shell loads, BUT wanted to do a coyote set too. Out to my shooting spot but I planned to walk out a mile first and make a set. Parked in the ditch to hide my Sub and quietly got the calling stuff on and out. I normally have a granddaughter in tow but today I was by myself, I could make quick time of the walk. I found a likely looking spot it had some cover but only about 12"s tall but I could see for a few miles in most directions. Started the call, of course the wind would change from in my face to over my left shoulder. About ten minutes I saw three dogs crossing in front of me at about 900 yards trying to get down wind of the caller. They messed around for 20 minutes back and forth, they wanted to come up and see what the heck was making all the racket. Way up to my left I saw some movement, Another dog coming to join the party, Yup four coyotes . After they all greeted each other the last on turned and started to trot strait in to the call. Minutes felt like hours as they made their way over the ridges and flats. I had my Gopro on and pointed in the right direction, for a change. I had ranged some bushes as markers for distance ,I only had my 870, One at 60 yards on the right and one at 61 yards on the left. Sure enough they popped up between the two bushes. FIRST Rule broken! Let them get WELL inside the marks not JUST inside I should have let them come in more ,they would have. As I'm easing up the shotgun I hit the camera and knocked it over, crap. Shot the first one. Second rule broken, never get greedy and try to take a double, keep shooting the one you hit first till it stops moving...
YES I was going to get my first shotgun double, NOPE as I'm firing at the second one the first one gets up and starts to run. hit the second one at about 70 yards spun it around and tried to hit the first one again now at about the same range, I heard yelps from both dogs as there running out of sight. There NO dead dogs, no footage, and when I got home I found in the commotion My cell phone fell out of it's holster...
I finished testing my shot gun loads. They went very well and home, that's when I found out I was phoneless. BACK out to the scene of the crime. Can you believe I walked right back to the spot I shot and on the ground was my phone, Humm.
SOOOO! If I had let them come in another 10 yards and kept my concentration on one dog at a time I'd be posting dead dog pictures!
FUN ANYWAY!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ain't life funny?

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not for those coyotes !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Tough one, like my Grandfather told me, panic kills But in your case - not that day !!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*wow!!!!!!! would have been great vid--- :teeth: Thanks for sharing enjoyed your post---brings back lots of memories----------bs*


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like a typical Monday........ Thanks for sharing- Now I feel better :smile:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah..... You should have known better than to hunt on a Monday.... lol


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a tuff one to get over, wish you could go back and do it over. The video would have been cool to see it all unfold. Those GoPro's are sweet, will have to get one soon.


----------

